# Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC



## JochenK (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo zuWammen,

Ich habe aus der Firma sehr schöne Plaste-Container bekommen, und möchte diese als Zusatzfilter neben unserem Filterteich verwenden.
Zu- und Ablauf werden getrennt vom Filterteich installiert, es sollen also beide Systeme autark und nicht in Reihe laufen.

Mein eigentlicher Gedanke war, den Zulauf zum Container über ein darüberliegendes Sieb zu realisieren, und im Container selbt, tja da kommt ihr zum Zuge....

Ich lese so viel über Helix, was mir aber ehrlich etwas teuer vorkommt, abgesehen davon hab ich keinen Plan ob die Kombination Siebfilter/Helix ausreichend ist, oder sollte/muss ich mehrere Kammern bzw. Container mit verschiedenen Filtermedien (welche denn?) nutzen um einen wirklich effektiven Filter zu betreiben?

Es soll halt preislich im Rahmen bleiben, da ich aktuell noch weitere Projekte betreibe. Ich möchte aber gerne kurzfristig den Filterteich unterstützen und etwas klareres Wasser im Teich haben.

Kurz zum Teich, es ist ein Schwimmteich von 46m3 und ein Filterteich von 9m3. Als Pumpe vom Filterteich in den Schwimmteich arbeitet eine 7500er an einem 3" Schlauch.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir hierbei hilfreich zur Seite stehen würdet.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC*

Hallo Jochen,
über den Preis von __ Hel-X läßt sich streiten. Wenn Du in den Aquarienfachhandel gehst und Siporax u. a. kaufst, dann ist das Zeug verdammt billig... Preiswertere Sachen wie Blähton oder Lava weisen nicht annähernd die Eigenschaften von Hel-X auf, weil sie innen kaum durchströmt werden. Bei solchen Medien würde ich den Faktor drei im Platzbedarf für die gleiche Wirkung ansetzen.
Jeder kleine Filter wird bei Dir Wirkung zeigen. Selbst wenn Du das Wasser nur durch zwei Kisten leitest, hat das schon einen Reinigungseffekt. Die Frage ist wohl eher, ob die umgewälzte Wassermenge reicht. Die hängt von der Schmutzmenge ab, die sich im Schwimmteich bildet. Eventuell ist hier eine (zeitweilige) Unterstützung sinnvoll - da können sich andere äußern, die auch die praktische Erfahrung haben.


----------



## JochenK (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC*

Hallo Rolf,

Vielleicht noch zur Ergänzung, meine Teichanlage ist noch relativ neu, und der Filterteich eigentlich auch erst ein Jahr in Betrieb. Die Pflanzen haben sich inzwischen sehr gut entwickelt, so dass dieser jetzt eigentlich in dem richtigen Zustand ist seine Arbeit voll zu verrichten. Die Größe des FT ist etwas kleiner als von NG empfohlen für meinen Schwimmteich also nicht ganz optimal, weiterhin habe ich einige Fische im Teich, von denen ein paar (Die Kois) nur Asyl haben bis der Teich meines Nachbarn gebaut ist.

Mit dem technischen Filter möchte ich genau wie Du sagst gerne unterstützend Filtern, also je nach Bedarf mitlaufen lassen, was aber in meinen Augen auch den Nachteil hat, dass der Biobereich mit __ Hel-X oder sonstigem wohl immer eine lange Startphase hat, nachdem der Filter mal aus war.
Ich hätte die Möglichkeit bis zu drei der Container zu bekommen und zum Filter zu machen, jedoch ist natürlich der Wunsch (neben den Finanziellen Aspekten) den Teich möglichst nach dem G Prinzip laufen zu lassen. Weiterhin möchte ich eigentlich nicht so eine "riesige" Filterkolonie in unserem Garten haben, auch wenn Drei 1000L Container weniger sind als manche Koi-Liebhaber im Garten haben.

Darum halt eben meine Frage nach Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer von z.B. IBCs da diese vergleichbar mit meinen Containern sind.

Was ich z.B. gerne wissen würde, was die "sinnvolle" empfohlene Menge Hel-X für den Container wäre, wenn ich vor dem Container mit einem SiFi arbeite, also als Einlauf in den Container.


----------



## scholzi (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC*

Servus ihr Zwei
@ Jochen
Hier mal ein Beitrag wie du verrohren könntest..!
In einem 1000 Liter Behälter würde ich max 400 Liter __ Hel-X machen, da du ja durch Medienauflage (Doppelter Boden) und Wasserstand  keine 1000 Liter rein bekommst!


> also je nach Bedarf mitlaufen lassen,


Das wird nix...der muss dann schon immer laufen!
1 Container sollte für dein Vorhaben reichen!


----------



## JochenK (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC*

Hallo Scholzi, 

Ich sehe keinen Beitrag wie ich verrohren könnte.
Aber die Mengenangabe ist schon mal sehr hilfreich, danke dafür!


----------



## wp-3d (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC*



JochenK schrieb:


> Kurz zum Teich, es ist ein Schwimmteich von 46m3 und ein Filterteich von 9m3. Als Pumpe vom Filterteich in den Schwimmteich arbeitet eine 7500er an einem 3" Schlauch.





Hi Jochen,

wie ich sehe ist ein großer 9000 Ltr. Filterteich mit Pflanzen vorhanden.
Ich denke im Filterteich befindet sich Substrat.

Gibt es noch ein Substrat im Schwimmteich?

Der Filterteich sollte als Biologischer Filter ausreichen, wiso zusätzlich noch extra hässliche Container.

Grobabscheidung (Sieb) ist

Ich lese aber nur von einem 7500 Ltr. Pümpchen, wie bekommt die nur den Bodenmulm aus dem gesammten Schwimmteich.


.


----------



## scholzi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC*

Hi Leute



> Ich sehe keinen Beitrag wie ich verrohren könnte.


oh man  hab ich doch voll vergessen den Link einzufügen
hier ist er
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/11
Und hier noch alles, was ich über IBC hab!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19117/?q=IBC+bilder
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19641
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17327/?q=IBC+bilder
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24567
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25868/?q=IBC
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26169
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20488
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19442


----------



## JochenK (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC*

Hallo ihr zwei,

Also erst mal Werner, zur Pumpe komme ich durch ng, die mir die Pumpengröße seinerzeit so genannt haben während der "Projektarbeit" der Witz ist eigentlich wie Du schon sagst das meine beiden Bodenabläufe eher suboptimal arbeiten, und Durch den oberen Zulauf im Schacht etwa 70% Wasser kommen.
Thema Filterteich, dieser ist entsprechen Angabe mit derm recht sandigen leicht lehmigen Gemisch gebaut, jedoch ziemlich wenig Material, die Pflanzen gedeihen aber sehr gut also reichlich Nährstoffe im Teich....
Im ST selbst befindet sich lediglich die Schicht Estrichsand, und keine Pflanzen.

Den Container könnte ich unauffällig hinter meinem "Wasserfall-Berg" positionieren.

Nebenbei, nach dem ersten Winter haben sich alle Notropis brav zurück gemeldet, harter erst Angst da sie anfangs nicht zu sehen waren. Inzwischen zieht der Schwarm aber wieder schön seine Runden. Nochmals danke für die schönen Tiere!

Robert, danke für die Links, da habe ich ja wieder gut zu lesen...


----------



## wp-3d (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC*

Hi Jochen,

ich kann mir nie und nimmer vorstellen das dein Schwimmteich mit einer 7500 Ltr. Pumpe 
laufen wird.
Es ist ein Schwimmteich mit großer freier Fläche und kein Pflanzenteich.

Die zwei Bodenablaufe bekommen überhaupt keinen Druck und sitzen über kurz oder lang völlig zu.

Bodengrund (Estrichsand) ist auch ein Biofilter mit enorm großer Besiedelungsfläche.

Ich denke du mußt an der Strömung mit stärkerer Pumpe arbeiten.

Mit zusätzlichen Container sehe ich keine Chance.

Mach Dir Gedanken über eine gute Grobschmutzabscheidung und wie der Bodenmulm am schnellsten dort hin gelangt.

Schau meine Bilder im Album, das gesammte System mit 46000 Ltr. wird nur mit zwei 10 Ltr.
Grobschmutzfilter gereinigt.


----------



## JochenK (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC*

...





wp-3d schrieb:


> Die zwei Bodenablaufe bekommen überhaupt keinen Druck und sitzen über kurz oder lang völlig zu.
> An dem Punkt bin ich aktuell ja leider schon...
> 
> Bodengrund (Estrichsand) ist auch ein Biofilter mit enorm großer Besiedelungsfläche.
> ...


----------



## JochenK (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC*

Konnte den Rest nicht weiter kommentieren, blödes iPad!

Wie könnte ich denn den Grobschmutzabscheider realisieren, Stelle mir dies gerade schwierig vor, da der beste Platz ja wohl vor dem Filterteich wäre, aber in dem Sammelschacht lässt sich das so wohl nicht umsetzen, Einlauf wäre auch suboptimal, da dies mein Wasserfall ist...

Hmmmm ich schau mir mal Dein Album durch, hab ausser dem Groden Strudel und den Jungfröschen Deinen Teich nicht mehr so vor Augen.


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC*

Hallo Jochen,
die Vorabscheidung kannst Du an die Druckleitung Deiner Pumpe klemmen. Dank des NG-Schachts ist klassische Schwerkraft oder Halbschwerkraft (Filter vor Pumpe) schwerer zu realisieren, es sei denn, Du baust eine "Kiste im Schacht" (und kommst dann nicht mehr an die Zugschieber 'ran, oder es fehlt bereits an Höhe).
Die Druckleitung der Pumpe kannst Du an eine Stelle Deiner Wahl im Filtergraben führen (in der Nähe des "Anfangs" sollte es schon sein), und an die Vorfilterkiste anschließen. Der kürzeste Weg ist es, die Kiste auf den Saugschacht zu stellen - aber das sieht nicht nett aus, und man kommt schlechter an den Saugschacht 'ran.


----------



## JochenK (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterbau mit 1000L Plaste-Container ähnl. IBC*

Hallo Leute,

"just in Time...:" komme ich auf die Problematik mal wieder zurück.
Die bisherigen Vorschläge bringen mich derzeit noch nicht wirklich weiter. Das Problem ist halt, dass ich das NG System soweit schon verbaut habe. 
Aufbau ist vom ST -> Saugschacht mit Zielsaugtechnik -> Filtergraben mit massig Pflanzen -> Saugrohr an die externe Pumpe -> Druckleitung geht in den Teich.

Ohne einen zusätzlichen autarken Filter wüsste ich nicht, wie ich die Filterleistung verbessern könnte.
Mein Gedanke wäre ein weiterer Biofilter in der Plastikbox wie am Anfang genannt, jedoch muss dieser dank Bio immer mit laufen. Mit Filtermatten möchte ich eigentlich nicht arbeiten, die Dinger auszuspülen bei der Größe gefällt mir eher nicht.
Welche Wartungsarmen Systeme für den ambitionierten Selbstbauer sind denn noch zu empfehlen unter den gegeben Voraussetzungen?

Bin für realisierbare Vorschläge offen.


----------

